
Why Louisiana Stays Poor - jatsign
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWTic9btP38
======
jatsign
In short - Despite huge natural resources, Louisiana is "poor" because of huge
corporate subsidies from a board that gets to grant tax exemptions.

